# Apple TV -AirPlay ne s'affiche plus.



## kimberley_08 (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour. 
 Je possède un MacBook Pro et un Apple TV. Depuis peu tout fonctionnait bien même via un iPad et un iPhone ,
Mais depuis peu le logo ( triangle et rectangle )?qui permet d'afficher mon contenu sur la Tv via l Apple TV en utilisant AirPlay n'apparaît plus. 
Pourtant tout et mis à jour, tout les connecté sur le même réseaux. Tout est activé et rien n'interfère le signal. 
L'airplay est activé sur l'ordinateur > préférences systeme > moniteurs > Apple TV activé : aucun périphériques détectés. 
( je suis sous mountain lion )

Des idées / solutions pour aider svp ?

Même le partage à domicile ne fonctionne plus ( et oui tout est connecté avec la même adresse ... )


----------



## Splafi (27 Mars 2013)

Regarde sur l'Apple TV si l'Air play est activé  Peut être avec la MAJ cela c'est désactivé.


----------



## salut lulu (6 Juillet 2013)

Salut Kimberly, j'ai eu le même problème et c' est simple à régler......tu n' à qu'à double-cliquer sur le bouton home ( comme pour fermer toute tes apps en les faisant vibrer ) et la tu glisse ton doigt de gauche à droite et tu vas voir arriver un genre de lecteur de musique et ton icône AirPlay est la, tu clique dessus et sélectionne Apple TV ....laisse moi savoir si ça marche pour toi


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Juillet 2013)

Je ne comprends pas bien.
Ton Apple TV n'est vue uniquement de ton iPad ou de toutes tes machines (y compris le Mac, donc).
Dans le deuxième cas, ça m'est arrivé. En désespoir de cause, après avoir tout essayé, j'ai restauré l'Apple TV, ce qui a résolu le problème.
Vérifie quand même avant que tu n'as pas fait une erreur bête en saisissant tes paramètres sur l'Apple TV. Ça m'est arrivé aussi, avec ce système de clavier virtuel (erreur dans une majuscule : j'ai mis pas mal de temps pour m'en rendre compte).
Bon courage, et tiens nous au courant : ça peut aider d'autres utilisateurs...


----------

